# Do You Like Lamb?



## Lon (Apr 18, 2016)

I must be getting hungry since I keep thinking about food.  I love lamb and New Zealand Lamb has to be the best lamb of all. Lamb Chops----Roast Lamb---with mint sauce and all the trimmings is hard to beat---Shish Kabob with Rice Pilaf. The New Zealand lamb that I buy here in the states is much more expensive than domestic lamb, but well worth the price difference.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2016)

*NO* And I don't like veal either.  It's bad enough eating adult animals but NOT baby animals.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 18, 2016)

Falcon said:


> *NO* And I don't like veal either.  It's bad enough eating adult animals but NOT baby animals.


 I feel the same way Falcon. There was a time I did like lamb and veal but I just can't justify it anymore.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't eat baby animals either, or wear fur.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2016)

We don't eat red meat. Stopped eating veal ages ago. Never liked lamb, but must admit that when I had a lamb roast in Australia, it was delicious.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not a true vegan, obviously, and if someone has gone to the trouble of making a roast, be it beef or lamb, I will eat it .. as long as it's not rare.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2016)

I like lamb, we sometimes buy a boneless leg of lamb from Australia and slice it ourselves, or just buy some arm chops at the supermarket.  Lamb is healthier to eat than beef, so we eat it more often than we did when we were young.  As a kid my mother used to make us long boned shoulder lamb chops, she just fried them on the gas stove and they were so good.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 18, 2016)

I tried lamb/sheep years ago, and remember it tasted and smelled like wet wool to me.  I don't eat meat of any kind now, and rarely even eat fish anymore, not just for health reasons, but for environmental reasons and love of animals. Still do partake in dairy though.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2016)

If at all, I may eat meat twice a year.  Lamb at Easter and turkey at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 18, 2016)

I enjoy lamb.  I rarely get it, rarely see it at the store (and I have no idea where it comes from).  A few weeks ago I had a gyro -- delicious, but I would just as soon have the plain meat without all the seasonings and other ingredients.  Meat well cooked needs no seasonings IMO.  

I would like to to try mutton sometime but I don't know if you can get it here in the US.  The SE is not big sheep country.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 18, 2016)

I like lamb ,however some of the lamb being sold here is in supermarkets is more lamb than I'm ..:laugh::laugh:I lived on a large sheep farm from 1976-- 1986 so I know the difference in taste ,toughness


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 18, 2016)

It's like veal, although I hate where it comes from. If hubby brings it home NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Lon (Apr 18, 2016)

Falcon said:


> *NO* And I don't like veal either.  It's bad enough eating adult animals but NOT baby animals.



Gosh darn Falc. Does that mean that you don't eat baby chicks (eggs)?Must not like caviar I guess.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2016)

This thread reminds me of this old Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2016)

Lon,  Eggs are NOT baby chicks..................yet!

And most eggs will never be chicks.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 18, 2016)

Lon said:


> I must be getting hungry since I keep thinking about food.  I love lamb and New Zealand Lamb has to be the best lamb of all. Lamb Chops----Roast Lamb---with mint sauce and all the trimmings is hard to beat---Shish Kabob with Rice Pilaf. The New Zealand lamb that I buy here in the states is much more expensive than domestic lamb, but well worth the price difference.





Hey Lon!

I love lamb.come Easter,it would be on a spit over a charcoal,and its insides made into a great kokoretsi and skewered also 

You have to know how to cook lamb for it not to smell and I don't find its like Veal.I find Veal is more tender and cooks more easier than lamb.

My grandparents and in laws survival and feeding their large families  depended on raising animals and farming.

I was taught at a very young age to 'clean' the menudo and intestines etc.for soup.

And the skins,we hung them to dry....jk ,lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 18, 2016)

Gee, just realized I don't think I've ever had lamb.   I've had rabbit and squirrel though.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 18, 2016)

Seabreeze,thanks for mutton,lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2016)

I tried lamb a couple of times years ago and just did not like the flavour.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 19, 2016)

We have grilled lamb chops maybe twice a year.  I usually marinate it first.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 19, 2016)

I grew up on sheep meat but rarely lamb because it was too expensive. We often ate stewed mutton chops (see definitions) and had baked leg of hogget for Sunday dinner.



> Commonwealth countries
> 
> 
> Lamb — a young sheep under 12 months of age which does not have any permanent incisor teeth in wear. (Note that the Australian definition requires 0 permanent incisors, whereas the New Zealand definition allows 0 incisors 'in wear'.)
> ...



I note that in US all sheep meat is now referred to as lamb but if it is strong smelling, tough or with tastes unpleasant it is probably mutton. Mutton is rarely sold in OZ these days - it must go into pet food - and what is sold as lamb in supermarkets is probably hogget too. Real lamb is usually labelled 'spring lamb'.



> [h=3]United States[edit][/h]Under current federal regulations (2014 CFR §65.190),[SUP][9][/SUP] only the term 'lamb' is used:
> 
> 
> Lamb — ovine animals of any age, including ewes and rams_[SUP][10][/SUP]_
> ...


----------



## Lon (Apr 19, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Lon,  Eggs are NOT baby chicks..................yet!
> 
> And most eggs will never be chicks.



How about BALUTS?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2016)

Balut...I have attempted to taste it several times.  Too close to eating a live animal.  Could never bite into it.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 19, 2016)

No, and do not like the smell of it cooking either.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 19, 2016)

I had never heard of hogget before reading your post, Warrigal.  

Now I wonder if that is where Farmer Hoggett got his name (in _Babe_). 

Bonus for any music lovers reading this thread, because I love this:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 29, 2016)

I like lamb.  New Zealand lamb is OK, but Welsh or Scottish is better.  Trouble is that it's expensive.  I quite like mutton or hoggit too, but it's more difficult to get.  I like most meat and fowl - especially game.  We raise our own traditional breed pigs which taste much better than the commercially farmed supermarket stuff.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I had never heard of hogget before reading your post, Warrigal.
> 
> Now I wonder if that is where Farmer Hoggett got his name (in _Babe_).


My sister married a man whose last name is Mutton. :hatlaugh:


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2016)

Yes I like  lamb. It was always served while growing up, especially at Easter.  I serve it occasionally as any other meat. We love lamb chops broiled with a squeeze of fresh lemon and a little salt, but a roasted leg stuck with slivers of garlic is wonderful too. No, to mint jellies for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2016)

We just had some really good oven grilled lamb chops last night, with broccoli crowns as a side dish.  No mint or lemon for us.


----------



## Cookie (May 21, 2016)

We have a 3 day Greek festival called Taste of the Danforth, when restaurants on the strip have sampling booths of food which they cook then and there -  Souvlaki and all manner of their favorite dishes, attracting thousands of visitors thousands to this well-known neighborhood.  

I forego the meat dishes but really enjoy their Spanakopitas, just spinach and feta cheese in a fillo pastry.  Delish.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2016)

Cookie said:


> We have a 3 day Greek festival called Taste of the Danforth, when restaurants on the strip have sampling booths of food which they cook then and there -  Souvlaki and all manner of their favorite dishes, attracting thousands of visitors thousands to this well-known neighborhood.
> 
> I forego the meat dishes but really enjoy their Spanakopitas, just spinach and feta cheese in a fillo pastry.  Delish.


I love spinach pie with feta cheese!


----------



## Goldfynche (May 21, 2016)

I love lamb in all it's possible forms. Roast, casseroled, chops and my local Indian takeaways lamb tikka masala. And now, st 4.00 I'm starving!


----------



## IKE (May 22, 2016)

Temperance said:


> No, and do not like the smell of it cooking either.



Agree.


----------



## Fern (May 22, 2016)

Lamb has got so pricey in the supermarkets even though it's "New Zealand" made, I don't buy it so often like I used to , but lamb, mint sauce, roast veges, yum.


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> We have a 3 day Greek festival called Taste of the Danforth, when restaurants on the strip have sampling booths of food which they cook then and there -  Souvlaki and all manner of their favorite dishes, attracting thousands of visitors thousands to this well-known neighborhood.
> 
> I forego the meat dishes but really enjoy their Spanakopitas, just spinach and feta cheese in a fillo pastry.  Delish.



Now you've made my mouth water for spanakopita. I may have to take a drive to Vic. Pk. and Sheppard to Athens Bakery


----------



## Cookie (May 22, 2016)

Pinky, I just love Athens Bakery.  I know the one on the Danforth at Logan. Enjoy yours!


----------



## senile1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lon said:


> I must be getting hungry since I keep thinking about food.  I love lamb and New Zealand Lamb has to be the best lamb of all. Lamb Chops----Roast Lamb---with mint sauce and all the trimmings is hard to beat---Shish Kabob with Rice Pilaf. The New Zealand lamb that I buy here in the states is much more expensive than domestic lamb, but well worth the price difference.



I love lamb, prefer it to beef. I really enjoy Asian cuisine , especially Indian, and one of my favorite dishes is lamb curry.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't eat lamb, but I love curry. Made shrimp/cashew/mango curry for supper. Mmmmm. On one of the Gulf Islands, near where I live, Saltspring by name, they "grow" the Queen's lamb. She loves it apparently.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2016)

IKE said:


> Agree.



Agree.  I don't care for lamb, and don't like the smell of it cooking.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 3, 2016)

I cooked lamb chops with ratatouille and couscous for dinner this evening.  Our friends who keep pigs are expanding into keeping lambs.  By selecting the breed, they say its the cheapest way to keep the grass cut and when they are older, the sheep will go to auction - hopefully for a profit. I expect they will keep a few sheep for meat.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 5, 2016)

*re: lamb*



Capt Lightning said:


> I cooked lamb chops with ratatouille and couscous for dinner this evening.  Our friends who keep pigs are expanding into keeping lambs.  By selecting the breed, they say its the cheapest way to keep the grass cut and when they are older, the sheep will go to auction - hopefully for a profit. I expect they will keep a few sheep for meat.



Good morning to all- Lamb is the best grilling meat in my opinion. We've raised sheep in the past, and fresh home-raised lamb is wonderful stuff.
It doesn't need a lot of treatment on the grill- just toss it on the grill and don't let it burn.

Sheep and hogs are good complimentary animals to raise- they eat different stuff and seem to tolerate each other well.

cooking pork ribs right now on the Big Green Egg- It's good being a omnivore with carnivore tendencies

Good day to all- Ed


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 5, 2016)

Love lamb, although the trend seems to be lamb so mild, it's hard to tell from beef. We prefer the gamier lamb. Even better than lamb is goat, though. Our favorite Nepalese restaurant makes a dry-fried curried goat that my DH is almost addicted to. At least once a month we have to go: one dish to eat at the table and a second for take-out to bring home!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

I love spinach pie with feta cheese! 

Stop, stop, I have major munchies now I mentioned enjoying lamb korma. But like giving up pig, I want to give up lamb too. My gradual shift off meat is starting with the cute animals. There was a petting zoo at the fair last week. No more lamb for me...I'm sure they'd have no problem substituting tofu in the korma.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2016)

I eat mostly chicken and fish nowdays, partly for health reasons and partly (probably mostly) because the price of red meat has gone up so.


----------

